# Member of the Month



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

Congratulations to this month's user of the month! @Yiannaki!

Each month the Admin's and Mods choose a member who has made a meaningful contribution to the forums and September 2014 is the month of Yiannaki!

Congrats and thanks for all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congratulations to this month's user of the month! @Yiannaki!
> 
> Each month the Admin's and Mods choose a member who has made a meaningful contribution to the forums and September 2014 is the month of Yiannaki!
> 
> Congrats and thanks for all your contributions!



Wow! I don't really know what to say...

Thank you so much for the award and for the recognition 

I've learnt to much from everyone on this forum over the last 3 months since I joined. 

Thank you to the mods and admins for choosing me as user of the month.  and thank you to everyone on this forum. It's all of you that make this place what it is 

If I can be half as helpful as some have been to me, and share whatever I've learnt with others then I will be content.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mike (7/9/14)

Good job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/9/14)

congrats @Yiannaki !! fully deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

congrats! well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki very well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (7/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki ... well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/14)

More than deserved. Congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/9/14)

Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/9/14)

Congratulations @Yiannaki, well deserved.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/14)

Loving all of these congratulations  Thank you guys! I'm very grateful for them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Well done and well deserved @Yiannaki 
Keep it strong. We have so much more to discover and learn!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/14)

Silver said:


> Well done and well deserved @Yiannaki
> Keep it strong. We have so much more to discover and learn!



Thank you @Silver  

Agreed! And this forum is the perfect platform to do so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/14)

Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (8/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/9/14)

well done @Yiannaki 
you earned it bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/14)

Congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre !! Well deserved!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (25/10/14)

Gratz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

Grats @Andre. Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/14)

My vape Guru! Congrats! What a great choice of user of the month!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Brilliant. Congrats @Andre.well deserved 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre!
Thanks for all your amazing input, help and general oversight - all the time !
Koringberg rocks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre ! You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

Congratulations @Andre!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre your wisdom is always appreciated!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (25/10/14)

Congrats @Andre 

This one's for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/10/14)

Grats dude. Nice one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (26/10/14)

Congratulations @ Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/14)

Congrats @Andre  

You are so knowledgeable on all things about vaping, and the best part is that you always use this to help us and guide us! 

Stay awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/12/14)

Just wanted to congratulate @free3dom for winning this months top spot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom! Your input this past month has been epic! True Ecigssa nutter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Congratulations @free3dom!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

@free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (18/12/14)

Congrats bru @free3dom keep em coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

Congrats and well deserved! @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom

Well deserved bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Well done @free3dom . U deserve it Bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

Ah jeeez...thanks so much, this is quite an unexpected honour 

I'm just glad to be a part of this wonderful community...it really is one in a million - such a fantastic bunch of people from all walks 

I'm positive that my vape journey so far would not have been half as good without this community...so thank you to every last one of you 

Now get back to posting more stuff!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Ah jeeez...thanks so much, this is quite an unexpected honour
> 
> I'm just glad to be a part of this wonderful community...it really is one in a million - such a fantastic bunch of people from all walks
> 
> ...


Congrats @fr33dom 

Very well deserved and thank you for all of your contributions to this forum 

Keep it up bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (19/12/14)

Congrats, well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

I missed this thread, must have been away

Wanted to say well done to you @free3dom !
Well deserved and thanks for all the insightful and well written contributions on the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Silver said:


> I missed this thread, must have been away
> 
> Wanted to say well done to you @free3dom !
> Well deserved and thanks for all the insightful and well written contributions on the forum



Thanks @Silver...it did indeed occur while you were on holiday 

They caught me completely by surprise with their sneakiness 
It is quite an honour and I'm very thankful to all the wonderful people on here 

I'm just so happy to be a part of this great community and I've gotten even more out of it than I've put in, so I'm still catching up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (28/12/14)

@free3dom everytime i see your name i think of this




Congrats on the user of the month

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @free3dom everytime i see your name i think of this
> 
> View attachment 18412
> 
> ...



Thanks @kimbo 

They can take our lives....but they will never take our......VAPOUR!


----------



## kimbo (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> 
> They can take our lives....but they will never take our......VAPOUR!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (28/12/14)

Congrats dude! @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

kimbo said:


>






That Sharlto really cracks me up...so brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Waheed said:


> Congrats dude! @free3dom



Thanks Batman...uh...I mean @Waheed


----------



## kimbo (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks Batman...uh...I mean @Waheed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (28/12/14)

kimbo said:


>



   rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

kimbo said:


>




Oh Sheldon...LMFAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (28/12/14)

I'm looking for some venture capitalists to fund the building of my bat/vape cave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (28/12/14)

Waheed said:


> I'm looking for some venture capitalists to fund the building of my bat/vape cave


lol


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Waheed said:


> I'm looking for some venture capitalists to fund the building of my bat/vape cave



I think I know a guy who may be interested


----------



## Waheed (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I think I know a guy who may be interested
> 
> View attachment 18418


He had the cash for me, but when I went to pick it up he set in on fire and said surprise!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Waheed said:


> He had the cash for me, but when I went to pick it up he set in on fire and said surprise!



Sneaky bugger that one


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom. Well deserved buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Congrats @free3dom. Well deserved buddy.



Thanks bud


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

why is everyone so serious?


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Arthster said:


> why is everyone so serious?



Not me...I do believe they add a little something "extra" to my juices...my mood has improved dramatically since I started vaping 

Only problem is....I no longer sound like Batman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (28/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/15)

Hi all

*It is with great pleasure that we award the user of the month to @johan *




The Admin and Mod team have decided to award this to Johan because he has been such an amazing pillar of strength to the forum.

Johan is always trying to help other members with his vast knowledge - and he also finds the time to make us all laugh.

Thank you Johan for all you do! 

And for those who dont know, Johan is also in the process of relocating to Ireland. I think he may even be on the plane now. So we wish him everything of the best and look forward to continuing our contact with our dear friend and esteemed member on the other side...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (19/6/15)

Congrats @johan. Thank you for your incredible contribution to this community

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/6/15)

Congrats @johan well deserved.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/6/15)

Congratulations @free3dom When I grow up I want to be just like you...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## deepest (19/6/15)

Well done @johan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/6/15)

Congratulations @johan You will be sorely missed in SA, but I am sure that Ireland does have "the internet"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (19/6/15)

@johan tipping my hat to you, *edit*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

Couldn't have gone to a better recipient - well deserved @johan 

Hope you're re-location goes off without a hitch - flying north for the winter as it were

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/6/15)

Well deserved @johan

Would have been a privelage to have met you. But you never know, I stayed in Dublin in 2001 (official beer drinking training), and I promised I would return to beautiful Ireland some day.

Enjoy the 650ml pints!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (19/6/15)

Agreed well deserved Johan!! We will miss you a lot here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/6/15)

Nice One @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/6/15)

Dis jammer ons verloor jou in the vlees Ohm Johan, maar bly dat jy nog by ons is in die gees, a.k.a. in die forum 

Altyd lekker om bietjie met jou te gesels en gek te skeer

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HappyCamper (20/6/15)

Congratulations @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (20/6/15)

well done and congratulations @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viv (20/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Not me...I do believe they add a little something "extra" to my juices...my mood has improved dramatically since I started vaping
> 
> Only problem is....I no longer sound like Batman


what kind of something extra?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (20/6/15)

Viv said:


> what kind of something extra?



It's a secret 

In truth I just think it's the lack of feeling like crap (when smoking) that's lifted my spirit so much


----------



## Viv (20/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It's a secret
> 
> In truth I just think it's the lack of feeling like crap (when smoking) that's lifted my spirit so much


do you want to start a secret conversation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/6/15)

Viv said:


> do you want to start a secret conversation?



Sure....

I [redacted] and [redacted] with some [redacted] and then [redacted]


----------



## Andre (20/6/15)

Great stuff @johan - user of the year would have worked for me too.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/6/15)

Brilliant! 
Well deserved and a big congrats and well done @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/6/15)

[QUOTE="r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well deserved @johan
> 
> Would have been a privelage to have met you. But you never know, I stayed in Dublin in 2001 (official beer drinking training), and I promised I would return to beautiful Ireland some day.
> 
> Enjoy the 650ml pints!



Thanks, and if / when you return send me a pm and we take your training to a professional level

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/6/15)

Thank you all, I miss and love you all.




PS: @VapeViper I know you meant well, but please never, ever, address me as 'sir'.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn (26/6/15)

johan said:


> Thank you all, I miss and love you all.
> 
> View attachment 30067
> 
> ...


Duely noted, and post edited, Johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/6/15)

Congratulations @johan it is well deserved 

Thank you for sharing your knowledge and humor, it made this forum a better place

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/15)

Congratulations to our new "User of the Month"! Our friend from Johnson Rhode Island in the US of A our very own @kev mac!

He has been very active and helpful to all and is considered a great asset to our community and vaping family! Enthusiastic, helpful and all around pleasant chap! Just what the User of the month is all about!

Another bonus is he is a cat lover! 




​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (1/8/15)

Grats @kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/8/15)

Well done and most certainly a deserved award @kev mac
Congrats and keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/15)

Congrats @kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/8/15)

Congrats for being the MOM @kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

Congrats @kev mac 
Thanks for all your great activity on here!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/8/15)

Congratulations @kev mac - rock on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

Great stuff. Congrats @kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

Congrats dude, well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/8/15)

Congrats Dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed (1/8/15)

Congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/8/15)

Nice going @kev mac .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/8/15)

Congrats man!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (1/8/15)

Congrats @kev mac . Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (1/8/15)

Congrats @kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congratulations to our new "User of the Month"! Our friend from Johnson Rhode Island in the US of A our very own @kev mac!
> 
> He has been very active and helpful to all and is considered a great asset to our community and vaping family! Enthusiastic, helpful and all around pleasant chap! Just what the User of the month is all about!
> 
> ...


WOW,I'm completely knocked out.Many thanks to all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congratulations to our new "User of the Month"! Our friend from Johnson Rhode Island in the US of A our very own @kev mac!
> 
> He has been very active and helpful to all and is considered a great asset to our community and vaping family! Enthusiastic, helpful and all around pleasant chap! Just what the User of the month is all about!
> 
> ...


By the way Rob, Smoke (my cat) thanks you also!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/15)

kev mac said:


> By the way Rob, Smoke (my cat) thanks you also!



Please tell Smoke that Baby Choo sends her regards!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please tell Smoke that Baby Choo sends her regards!


Jeeez, cat people 

I know, I'm one of them 

Milkshake says "Hi" too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Jeeez, cat people
> 
> I know, I'm one of them
> 
> Milkshake says "Hi" too


So does pokkel gizmo and storm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please tell Smoke that Baby Choo sends her regards!





BumbleBee said:


> Jeeez, cat people
> 
> I know, I'm one of them
> 
> Milkshake says "Hi" too


Some how I knew it Bee.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please tell Smoke that Baby Choo sends her regards!


Will do.ain't cats great? Mine have always given such enjoyment .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> So does pokkel gizmo and storm


A triple threat.I'd love more than one but only one per household at my apartment .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

lol @kev mac, yeah there are a few of us here 

Before this thread goes completely off track, let me point you in the direction of this thread....

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-love-cats.t3008/

Enjoy


----------



## DoubleD (2/8/15)

My twin gingers, JayJay and Taz say "Meow" too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> lol @kev mac, yeah there are a few of us here
> 
> Before this thread goes completely off track, let me point you in the direction of this thread....
> 
> ...


Lol made my day!


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> My twin gingers, JayJay and Taz say "Meow" too


2xD,Smoke and I are on a walk now and he sends jay jay and taz his best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/16)

ECIGSSA would like to bestow one of the highest honors onto a very special member. Someone who has been informative, funny and has helped to make this place amazing!

@RichJB - our *Member of the Month for December 2016* !







The Admin & Moderator team salutes you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Congrats @RichJB!
Well deserved indeed

I always love reading your posts !!

Looking forward to having a drink, vape and chat with you at the Vape Meet on Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

Way to go @RichJB ! I always pause when scrolling through the posts when I see your name. Your posts are always so detailed and logically laid out! 

You're a keeper buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

Gosh, thanks so much @shaunnadan, @Silver and @Stosta, this is a great honour.

@Silver, I am likewise looking forward to meeting you, Rob, Shaun and all the other forum peeps at the meet, it's sure to be a fun day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/16)

What an honour, well done @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/16)

Nice one @RichJB!!! 

May statues be erected (play nice now) in your honour, good sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/12/16)

Awesome stuff @RichJB - Well Deserved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

YEAH!!!! Well Done at @RichJB ... You have always been loads of help for me personally ... Much Deserved award man

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/16)

Well deserved Rich!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/12/16)

Well done @RichJB .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/12/16)

Congrats and well deserved @RichJB. I always look forward to your posts as I know I am going to have a good laugh or get a great perspective on the topic or even both (no pressure for the future hey). I think the only other person that makes me laugh regularly as much in his posts is @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie (1/12/16)

Congratulations @RichJB , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (1/12/16)

Nice one, congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Congrats and well done @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/12/16)

Nooooooooicely Done @RichJB - thanks for all the insight and willingness to contribute and add value.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/16)

Easy choice! Congrats @RichJB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/16)

Congratulations @RichJB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (1/12/16)

Well deserved @RichJB . Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (1/12/16)

Spot on @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (1/12/16)

Congrats @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (1/12/16)

Well deserved! Excellent member and poster.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/16)

Well done @RichJB!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/12/16)

Congrats @RichJB !!!!

Well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

Definately well deserved.

As a forum lurker slowly bringing myself out of the shadows I have pretty much always taken some value from your posts.

Well done @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (1/12/16)

Well deserved @RichJB. Priceless contributions. Take a bow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ECIGSSA would like to bestow one of the highest honors onto a very special member. Someone who has been informative, funny and has helped to make this place amazing!
> 
> @RichJB - our *Member of the Month for December 2016* !
> 
> ...


@RichJB , good for you man! I have been noticing how strong you've been coming on of late, I guess I'm not alone on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

